
Friqing Out with Python Closures - astrec
http://mikepetry.blogspot.com/2009/01/friqing-out-with-python-closures.html
======
bayareaguy
Fun for sure but for priority queues it would be more practical to just use
Python's built-in heapq module: <http://www.python.org/doc/2.5.2/lib/module-
heapq.html>

